

Earth's core rotates faster than rest of the planet - natsel
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-02-earth-core-rotating-faster-rest.html

======
iwwr
The news should be that the core does not really rotate faster. Does it matter
if it's one extra degree every million years? Some tectonic plate may move by
that distance over the same time.

~~~
jcitme
Um, yes it does matter. You do realize that businesses get sued because they
don't fulfill six-nines availibility? A change in rate of 10^-6 is extremely
important, especially in the geomagnetic fields where the rotation of the
inner core needs to be precisely measured.

